# GPU-Z won't detect crossfire since version 0.1.1



## Jungle+= (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi I'm running Vista Ultimate x64 and the last time i saw GPU-Z detect my crossfire configuration was with version 0.1.1
I use 2 Radeon HD3870's in crossfire with bios version .071 ( the bios that repaired the 862 MHz O/C wall)...any clues as to why it won't detect crossfire ? GPU-Z 0.1.1 works perfectly well and detects crossfire for me.


----------

